# Rig for any RC Boat



## fishfuzz (Mar 28, 2008)

This seems to be getting some attention for catfishing, like a bait boat it uses a RC Boat. The difference is it attach's to any RC Boat, and it's kind of like a downrigger so when a fish hits the line disconnects and you reel it in with your fishing rod. What do you think? 
http://www.rcfishingworld.com/INDEX.html 
There's also a page there for boats you can use with it, you can actually use any RC Boat though.
http://www.rcfishingworld.com/boats.html
The instruction video is kind of cool too, he show's how it attach's to three different boats.
http://www.youtube.com/user/ARLINBENZ


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Im not to sure thats Legal...& if it is..I might have to try that below the Dam @ Livingston..


----------



## fishfuzz (Mar 28, 2008)

I think it's legal because the line disconnects, you can disconnect when you find a good spot, or When a fish hits it will disconnect. Otherwise if it didn't disconnect it might be considered Snagging. The other thing is I heard someone was ran off from a dam because the ranger or someone thought the boat could be rigged with explosives.....


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I heard of someone gettin a ticket because the Boat was over the line...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Seems kinda silly to me. I can't think of any reason I would need/could use that for catfishing.

Just my opinion.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah it is illegal below the dam. I have seen some strange rigs to get bait up to the rocks including RC boats, saw a guy get ticketed for that one. Also saw/heard a couple of guys using a "potato gun" loaded with a below the dam casting cork on a spinning rod. They would load the PVC gun, open the bail and shoot it up there the 200 yards to the rocks and were catching fish,...untill the gane warden caught them. They had been crouched down in the boat trying to hide it but the Whoomp! kept giving them away. I also saw a striper hit one of those RC boats in a huge blowup, it never surfaced.


----------



## fishfuzz (Mar 28, 2008)

In Australia RC Bait Boats for Catfishing is huge, Here I don't think it's caught on here yet. Around dam's I can see why it's illeagal, you could deliver a bomb and blow up a dam. But, I like the idea that *an RC Boat has a distance of 50 feet to 1/4 mile*, and you can steer it. And being it attach's to *any* RC Boat, the possibilities are endless, I think. *You, could actually pinpoint an exact spot with your bait/hook, drop it there or keep it attached and keep driving it around. *


----------



## FTW (Apr 14, 2006)

As far as it being illegal because someone might blowup the dam,did anyone ever see the movie "The Dam Busters"?The Royal Air Force went after the dams in the Ruhur river valley in Germany to knock out the hydro-electric power plants and turn off the electricity to German war production.That was an actual operation during WW2.They used Lancaster bombers and dropped bombs the size of VW Beatles.They went after them from the lake side and it took 4 or 5 bombs per dam.How big of a remote control boat would someone use to get their bait up to the spillway?


----------



## fishfuzz (Mar 28, 2008)

I thought this was a fishing forum...


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

It is..but use'n a rc boat defeats the purpose


----------



## fishfuzz (Mar 28, 2008)

*huh?*



OxbowOutfitters said:


> Im not to sure thats Legal...& if it is..I might have to try that below the Dam @ Livingston..


 Then you said "Defeats the purpose". What purpose


----------



## fishfuzz (Mar 28, 2008)

*Wikipedia-RC Fishing*

*WIKIPEDIA*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fishing_techniques#RC_Fishing

Funny they have NOODLEING under HAND FISHING

*Copied from Wikipedia*
RC Fishing
Rc Fishing or " Fishing with a remote controlled boat" is a method of fishing using a remote controlled boat; the boat usually 1' to 3' long, runs on a small DC battery. A radio transmitter controls the RC boat. The fisherman connects the fishing line/bait to the boat; drives it; navigating the water by manipulating the remote controller. The concept,(technique) RC fishing is growing in popularity. The methods of RC fishing vary, from tying a piece of fishing line and bait to a RC boat, and driving,(retrieving) the hooked fish, with the RC boat. Another method is using an apparatus that attach's to the RC boat; the fisherman uses his fishing rod and attach's the fishing line to the apparatus, the apparatus is designed so that once the fish is hooked the line disconnects from the RC boat, and the fish is retrieved with the fishing rod.

Did you see this one? "toy fishin boat"


----------

